
I beat the best compressor on the planet, by 1 bit - duhroach
https://medium.com/@duhroach/beating-the-best-compressor-on-the-planet-by-1-bit-9fecfb23d649#.nzzgygaot
======
rpiguy
What was your Weissman score?

~~~
duhroach
6.8?

